# Silly criminals try to rob a gun store...



## Grenadier (Aug 9, 2012)

...and the results are positive (for the community, at least).  

http://www.wltx.com/news/article/197040/2/1-Dead-2-Wounded-After-Breaking-into-Gun-Shop


----------



## seasoned (Aug 9, 2012)

> Authorities say the two shooting survivors ran to a nearby Waffle House to call for help, while the third man was found in the store.
> 
> No charges have been filed as an investigation continues.



They ran for help?


----------



## Takai (Aug 9, 2012)

seasoned said:


> They ran for help?



Yeah. After they drove away??? They don't appear to be the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------

